# rear brake drums



## trip65 (Oct 11, 2011)

hello, i have two 1965 pontiacs:1 is an original GTO with tri-power & 4 speed,the other is a LeMans originally 326 power glide. i just swapped out the rear ends on both cars. the lemans now has the 355 posi rear. while i was putting things back together i noticed the drums are different. they're the same size but the drums from the lemans have like weights it on & the ones from the GTO do not. what i want to know is does it matter if i put the drums from the lemans on the rear from the GTO ? the lemans rear is a 256 gear 1 legger.thanks for your help. Mike :cool 






<-----GTO







<------LeMans


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

it does not matter as long as the drums are the same sizes. weights are necessary if the drum balance was off. Bigger issue is if one is finned and the other is not.


----------



## trip65 (Oct 11, 2011)

pontiac said:


> it does not matter as long as the drums are the same sizes. weights are necessary if the drum balance was off. Bigger issue is if one is finned and the other is not.


ok, great ,thank you.


----------

